# Cigarfest 08 pre-party



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Doogie466 and our crew had a cookout the night before and we were joined by Gerry (Howland1998) and his wife. Needless to say we had a blast!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Damn I wish I was there at that pre-party!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

where do you guys do this, looks liek a good time, and i see Dozer is there, so cant be too far away!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

*wow* That looks like that was fun.....


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a great time, wish I could have been there!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great time had by all:biggrin:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

luckyfitz13 said:


> where do you guys do this, looks liek a good time, and i see Dozer is there, so cant be too far away!


We stayed right at the resort and had the cookout in between the buildings.


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

lol nice nice, where is the resort?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Doogie466 and our crew had a cookout the night before and we were joined by Gerry (Howland1998) and his wife. Needless to say we had a blast!


I should add that Gerry went crazy and attacked everyone at the cookout with several fine smokes.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

luckyfitz13 said:


> lol nice nice, where is the resort?


Split Rock resort in the Poconos. Where Cigarfest was held.


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

hahaha nice gerry!...which one is gerry?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

luckyfitz13 said:


> hahaha nice gerry!...which one is gerry?


howland1998 yellow sweatshirt with the hat.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

good times gentlemen good times


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

DOZER said:


> I should add that Gerry went crazy and attacked everyone at the cookout with several fine smokes.


theres a shocker gerry giving away cigars:helloooo:


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Damn, sorry I missed that one.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like it was a blast


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Long sleeves and jackets, must be nice.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sorry I missed it,Evertime I seen Howland he was smiling


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

now that is good times!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like a great time


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like a great BBQ! Nice way to start your weekend.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

That crew is smokin


----------



## hiway_87 (Mar 16, 2008)

looks like good times guys and hopefully next year I can be there!!!!


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

Im jealous!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice, verry nice! What love for a cigar can do!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

DOZER said:


> howland1998 yellow sweatshirt with the hat.


Okay, who are the rest? All CL members?

Looks like a great time. That's what it's all about.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Okay, who are the rest? All CL members?


Just me and doogie466 (yellow tshirt) the rest are friends and coworkers.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Man was it cold that day .what a fun time at the fest


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

paint said:


> Man was it cold that day .what a fun time at the fest


I second both points. :biggrin:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

All you guys are awesome. We had a helluva good time. I got to BOMB Rocky Patel with a Decade I bought at the CI superstore. And the NY crew, What a blast. See y'all next year, Same stick time, Same stick channel.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I think I can actually SMELL the steaks cooking!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Yall where herf in it up. I need to try to make next year's.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Now that is good times. Thank's for sharing. Flint


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

You know...not only do I thank you for the names and faces deal...Im a misplaced northerner from Michigan in florida now and I miss that scene. That is beautiful and thanks for that.


----------

